

YouTube Partners With ABC News to Stream the Presidential Debates - mtgx
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/01/youtube-partners-with-abc-news-to-offer-its-first-ever-live-stream-of-the-u-s-presidential-debates/

======
antidoh
Let's hope it doesn't suffer a DMCA auto-takedown.

